# Eclipse phase or Hybrid?



## Flaustin1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Killed it this morning.  Came in with a BUNCH of blacks.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 20, 2015)

All I know is that if came in with a bunch of blacks I want to come hunting with you!!!


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 20, 2015)

pic of the speculum?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Speculum had white on top and bottom.  RNelson.  See post below.


----------



## fowl player (Jan 20, 2015)

has a gadwall mallard cross look to me. look at the back just above the wing


----------



## Hunteradams (Jan 20, 2015)

Looks like a tamie issue.


----------



## Uptonongood (Jan 20, 2015)

Pretty late in the season for an eclipse plumed bird, I agree with the gadwall x mallard.  The other possibility is a hormonal dysfunction which can also happen.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Either way I think its a cool bird.  Don't think its a tamie issue though.  It was a really small bird.  tamie crosses are normally pretty big.


----------



## ugaringneck (Jan 20, 2015)

the shape/placement of the green on the head in the first picture makes me think maybe widgeon cross...


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Wall worthy?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 20, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> Wall worthy?



If you think it would make a nice mount, go for it.  Personally, I think you hunt too close to Lavonia...


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 20, 2015)

No sir, nowhere near their.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 20, 2015)

Cool bird. Did ya kill any of the blacks?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Yea, see the thread titled "Hey RNelson".


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 20, 2015)

It's not a Brewer's duck. Looks like a black-mallard hybrid, based on the head/bill and your speculum description.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Im not sure what it is.  Ive heard you can have them tested and it dosnt cost that much so I think im going to research it a little and go that route.  id like to know exactly what it is mixed with or if its just a really late eclipse.


----------



## TireKicker (Jan 20, 2015)

old hen mallard


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Definitely was not a hen.  I will bet a years pay on that.


----------



## TireKicker (Jan 20, 2015)

If not, then it's a hermaphrodite, or possibly a way late hatch


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Yea could be a late hatch.  Pretty sure that's what an eclipse is.  Could be wrong though.  Have been before.


----------



## TireKicker (Jan 20, 2015)

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=929456

this link may help. The bill color can also change, but it will always have the black patch on the bill like a hen. Can't see that in your photos.


----------



## LIB MR ducks (Jan 20, 2015)

Your other thread has the best picture. Young drake mallard.


----------



## aj.hiner (Jan 20, 2015)

We hunted some Gootwatta this mornin


----------



## TireKicker (Jan 20, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> Yea could be a late hatch.  Pretty sure that's what an eclipse is.  Could be wrong though.  Have been before.



Nope, eclipse phase occurs during the summer when they molt.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 20, 2015)

eh either way.  Ive looked at other eclipse photos and it dosnt look like that.  Still scratchin my head.  it definitely had a drake bill.  Let me check the link you posted and I will get back with ya.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 20, 2015)

Hey Flaustin, check out my thread I posted a couple yrs ago titled, hybrid black/mallard cross.  I think it's a hybrid or very young drake mallard.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 20, 2015)

LIB MR ducks said:


> Your other thread has the best picture. Young drake mallard.



That would explain the smaller size.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Well it has a drake bill for sure.  No spots, cept where a pellet went through it.  Just gonna have to have it tested.


----------



## TireKicker (Jan 20, 2015)

Yea, looking at the other thread, I would say a young drake.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Only reason why im so worried about it is its a cool looking bird and I want to mount it but I don't want to mount an ordinary young mallard.

The bird has a lot of white in it that you cant really see.  It also has some funky feathers that shouldn't be there on other parts of its body.  I guess id just like for it to be a true hybrid.  

A man can wish cant he.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 20, 2015)

You know, youd think you would kill a lot more of them like that if it was just a young drake.  Not saying it isn't though.  Very well could be.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 20, 2015)

It's a mallard black cross.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 20, 2015)

Just based off your photos.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Looks just like that cept its got curls.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Getting mounted either way I guess.  Already in the freezer and I don't want to waste a bird.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 20, 2015)

I say black/mallard


----------



## 10gaMafia (Jan 21, 2015)

hybrid, they shoot a bunch that look like that in PA, NY, and NJ
black-hybrid....I'd consider it a trophy


----------



## cfuller6 (Jan 21, 2015)

fowl player said:


> has a gadwall mallard cross look to me. look at the back just above the wing


Winner winner!!
Also has the rust color in middle/lower back. And note the black flake on edge of wing. I'm no biologist , but this is my vote as well.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 22, 2015)

Looks like a black/mallard cross, the breast feathers look a lot darker than normal, head has a lot of brown to it with no sign of a white ring


----------



## dom (Jan 22, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> Looks just like that cept its got curls.



how many curls?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 22, 2015)

One, but does that really amount to a hill of beans?  Serious question.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 22, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> One, but does that really amount to a hill of beans?  Serious question.



It does not.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 22, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> One, but does that really amount to a hill of beans?  Serious question.



Does the number of curls indicate maturity?  Or is that a myth?


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 22, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Does the number of curls indicate maturity?  Or is that a myth?



100% myth


----------



## nowigeon (Jan 22, 2015)

defiantly not a brewers duck(gadwall/mallard)as gsurugger said  , but probably a black/mallard  , cool bird


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm thinking juvi drake as well...


----------



## Joe Overby (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm gonna give my 2 cents...and it's worth probably less than that...my vote is for a green wing teal/mallard cross. The beast looks like a teal, the streak of green on the top of the head looks like a teal, even the pattern above the wing on the back looks like that of a teal. A teals speculum has white both top and bottom as well....


----------



## dom (Jan 22, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> One, but does that really amount to a hill of beans?  Serious question.



i was just asking out of curiosity.


----------



## backwater labs (Jan 22, 2015)

My guess, late bloomer. Looks exactly how birds are in NoDak the end of October


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 22, 2015)

backwater labs said:


> My guess, late bloomer. Looks exactly how birds are in NoDak the end of October



That is my guess as well


----------



## aj.hiner (Jan 22, 2015)

100% black/mallard especially since the mallards and blacks were all together


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 22, 2015)

i seen that duck with two black ducks in my pond the other day...did you shoot the two black ducks too.


----------



## folded77 (Jan 22, 2015)

without a doubt mallard black hybrid seen plenty of them to know . Way too late to be a eclipse


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 22, 2015)

MagSPot said:


> i seen that duck with two black ducks in my pond the other day...did you shoot the two black ducks too.



No, the other three guys I was with each got a black.  I got the mutt or whatever it is.


----------

